# fishing vid blacksmith fork canyon



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

my dad has been doing quite a bit of fishing lately. He has been GoProing it. Videos are pretty good. but he never gets views since he doesnt share them. so im sharing them for him kind of a fathers day present. It would make him happy to have lots of views. Thanks


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice video, pretty stream.


----------

